# Home cooking & coat condition



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've been preparing Haiku's meals for about three months now, and I've noticed that her coat condition has improved. She was on a high quality dog food before and her coat had always been beautiful and healthy, but it matted easily. Now I prepare her meals myself based on guidelines provided by a great holistic vet.

It seems that since the switch in food she mats much less; I've been really busy lately and as a result I haven't been brushing her as often as I should, :brownbag: but even with quite infrequent brushing, she mats much less than before.

Has anyone else noticed a reduction in matting after switching diet? It's a really great perk, especially since Haiku hates being brushed.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yes I noticed that too. I haven't cut sparkey's hair for a while now and by now it would be a mess usually with mats. I add missing link to what I cook so maybe it is that? in general Sparkey is much healthier than before. I can't wait for his annual to see how his blood looks but other than that he is happier and healthier. he's been on home cooked for 6 months I think. if everything looks ok with his blood test then I just keep doing what I do now. :thumbsup:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just started home cooking about 6 weeks ago and my dogs are looking great! Tear stains are gone! I haven't noticed a difference in the matting but their coats look great and Stewie's scratching has stopped. I am really happy with the results and I love the total adoration I get from them when I'm cooking! 

I add a whole bunch of different supplements to the food once it cools. What is missing link? Do you know what is in it?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm very interested in the diets you are all following. Is this holistic formula from a book or a local doctor? Please be so kind and share...I'm all for less matting! :smheat: 

Thanks a bunch!
Mimi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> What is missing link? Do you know what is in it?[/B]


 Here is a link to Missing Link
I also give him Tums for calcium. what kind of supplements do you use?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I took Haiku to a holistic vet who outlined a diet to follow; it lists a vareity of vegetables, meats and fish (some are better than others; turkey and lamb have fewer antibiotics and toxins than beef and chicken), and yams/sweet potatoes and gives proportions for how much of each should be in each meal. She also recommended a multivitamin supplement, calcium, and a joint health formula. I know there is some controversy over feeding garlic to dogs, but this vet strongly recommends indluding a small amount of garlic in the meals. Periodically, I give her enzymes like those found in acidophilus (sp?) and essential fatty acids (like omega 3,6,9). 

She's doing really well on it and she LOVES her meals. I take an hour every Saturday to make and package a whole batch of meals that last her the week, so during the week when I'm busy, it's no trouble to have her meals defrosted and ready to serve. I really like knowing exactly what she's eating and I've been very happy with the results.


----------

